# A New World



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

This is my new tank, hope you like it 

Click on the photo for full size

Day 3



1 Month later and still in progress.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Good looking aquascape!! What size tank is that? And what plant is that peaking up behind the right side (the red one)?

-Dave


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Why'd you get rid of the big rock in the right rear?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice scape. I like the minimalistic nature of the scape. Nice photography too. Keep us updated on its progress.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like. Its gonna look amazing when your done.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful scape, zeneo, and beautiful rocks.

Yeah, why'd you remove the rock in the back? It looked good.

Also, can you please share your specs?


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the rocks. Nice scape


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Many thanks to all for the nice comments 

Davemonkey:

The red plant peaking on the right is a Nesaea crassicaulis

gravy9 and Phill

I removed the big rock on the right because in the beginning I wanted to plant around it some Didiplis diandra so therock didn't look so big, but it died in the first week, I have some issues about my very hard tap water and some plants are a bit difficult to raise. 
The Didiplis it wasn't in the best conditions and with some unbalanced parameters in the beginning It died. Therefore, I removed the big rock because I didn't had at the time other plant to replace the didiplis. I'm just experimenting some other plants to see what it gets. I don't thick that the Nesaea is the right one for that place. I've also in that place some Echinodorus but for now I'm just waiting to see how it gets.

Setup:
Tank: 80x40x40 - 128 L
Filter: Fluval 104
Heater: 100Watt
Co2: Pressurized
Light: DIY 140 Watt - 2x24Watt PLL + 2x36Watt PLL + 20Watt 

Gravel: 
Seachem Fluorite Black
White sand

Hardscape: Schist rocks 

Fauna:
Ramirezi
Caridina Japonica
Neon Tetra 
Lda-25
Ottocinclus

Flora:
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Rotala Sp Green
Christmas Moss
Anubias nana petit
Cabomba furcata
Nesaea crassicaulis


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

BTW, where did you get the white sand?


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

In a local store, no brand...


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Some photos

My favorite plant - Cabomba furcata





_LDA 25 - Parotocinclus jumbo_


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

It looked a lot bigger without the cabomba as a size comprison to the tank. Altho you mentioned that its your fav plant, I think you might have to pass and replace it with maybe more rotala. 

...BTW its a really nice tank with really nothing else to complain about


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you for the comment stepheus

The cabomba its not supposed to be that high for a nice shot, but I'm a bit lazy with the camera .
By the time I was watting for it to grow to divide it a litle more. But it's quite a challenge to keep it in the right size and bushy . 

Now, and not for the first time, I'm having a lot of issues with this plant and I did'nt found the cause yet. It grows ok, than suddenly looses the new leaves, they get white and die in a few days, the rest of the plant stays ok. 

Some rotala I think I will put in the right side in place of the nesaea. this one I think with it's big leaves don't look so good. Has you said, bigger plants in the back, make all the aquascape look smaller.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

but does it need more faster growing plant to help stop the algea?


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Update

Click on the photo for larger size.


*taoyeah:*

Didn't understood well your question, my English is not so good. But I suppose you want to know why I use a fast growing plant like the furcata. It's not because I have algae issues but only for choice, it is really a nice looking plant that I like a lot, but I agree it doesn't fit well in the layout. Maybe I will change it for another with smaller leaves.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome hardscape


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you ever decide you want a replacement for the Cabomba you could use Rotala Wallichii. You would still get your great color, fine leaves, but on a scale that would compliment your other plants. Just an idea. I really like your white sandy beach.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Finally the update :-|

In the past weeks I've been fighting some bba. My tap water was about 30ppm of Nitrate and more than 5ppm of phosphate and I found it to late. My fault&#8230;I prefer to keep the tests in the closet and therefore I only found the problem too late.:-&

So, I had to stop the water changes, fertilization, pruning, etc. 

Now it's everything ok but I'm more in the mood to make another layout besides pruning this one. Some new ideas are coming to my mind and I don't think I have the patience to wait.:-\"

The ugly bba











With the high nitrates this Echinodorus quadricostatus came from the back at high speed.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, those plants have really taken over the rocks. Was this the plan all along? I really enjoyed the hardscape and would like to see some of the plants trimmed back again.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for comment cah925 

That was not the plan. I also like to see the hardscape. Maybe I will do some trimming for a final shot.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

this is the final shot of this tank



The room where it is


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

All the rock layout was covered by plants....


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Your tank is amazing. One thing I think could inprove your aquascape, is not having that grass in the middle. I dont really think it matches the rest of your aquascape. Otherwise great job!!! 

Hope you injoy it
-Ian


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i actually like the grass better there lol and the far pic looks good what a clean room can i higher you?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like this. I think that the _E. quadricostatus_ looks different and cool there in the foreground, although it might be even a little bit better slightly off center.

I also appreciate the shot _in situ_ in the room environment.

Nice work!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I would have a very very hard time leaving that room. I'd love to see something in the very back, is that limno in the back right? if that or something else that contrasted at least texturally(is that word) in the very back so we saw very little black I would love it. BUT, not my tank.  

Gorgeous, and props to you!


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Zeneo, you have a very nice looking tank. Great healthy looking plants. 

On your first post/ first picture...the rock to the right looks a lot like Pride Rock from The Lion King.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Thank you all for the comments 

The echinodorus in that place was not intentional, the plant came from the back, and I let it grow free. I liked a lot the result&#8230; a little bit different. Unfortunately I didn't get the back as I wanted, I would like to have two major bushes on the back corners. 

The room, I must say that cleaning look was an exception :-\"


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

excellent work here I really enjoy your scape, keep up the great work


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

I really enjoyed this "evolutionary process".  echinodorus though really is not suited in this scape. 

cabomba is beautiful!


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful aquascape.


----------

